
Redis University opens with free online courses - alvinr
https://redislabs.com/blog/redis-university-1st-course-live-june-5/
======
alvinr
Data structures is open for enrollment right now, and in the fall there will
be two new courses: Redis for Java Developers and RediSearch.

